# I know of the juice first hand and am very lucky....



## l2edneck (Jul 15, 2006)

Last year rite after my baby was born i was gung ho i would climb any thing. a home owner asked me to remove an oak tree that had 2 small limbs over hanging the primary.i quoted it sold it and then called the crew to do it.(this is main reason i try not to climb as much any more)My guys said no way call the local power company so i did n they sent a man out to "evaluate" he deemed it to be fine <was to far away to do any thing>ok so no prob i been doin this fer many years its just 2 lil limbs i can go in other tree with stick saw and get way up and snap cut them<sorry im not good on terminology>ok so all goes well except for 1 lil limb that decided to fall n hang there ok no sparks no flame i got it<WRONG>i reached out to flip the limb and <POW> i was gettin lit up up excuse the pun.NEVER before had i felt anything like it.I remember thinkin if i dont do some thing im goin to die.Felt like my eyes were goin to explode.With all that i had in me and a gift from the man up stairs i was able to throw the saw over my head.Wow it was over i thought.But no i managed to bridge the saw on the line between me n my ladder now mind you i was at least 8 feet above the primary no higher point to rope in so i just had saddle and buckstrap.Within a matter of minutes the tree had been juiced ladder was
doin a neat little dance (i was now standing and am guessin my boots were keepin me from feelin any juice not to mention it would prolly take a lot after what i had been thru)when i would reach out to touch a limb i could feel it but wasnt enuff to hurt kinda like a spark plug from a saw that has exposed wire.so i start lookin fer a way down below me was 2 smaller limbs i figured hey i can just tarzan down to those and be good.survival took over i believe and i guess i just dropped. well i couldnt catch myself on the first 1 and the second was like a frikkin twig at that speed so down i went.thru the neighbors service drop and the cable line head first onto a birdbath in the middle of a damn turtle pond<SPLASH>so now im under frikkin water scared to death the line is goin to break (sticksaw still bridged) so i drag myself out and get to my feet my scalp was ripped open and coverin my left eye.My groundman was in shock he couldnt say any thing but holy S***T <not sure who was shocked the most me or him<parden the pun>So while he called rescue becuzz i looked like i had been thru a frikkin warzone and was pourin blood<i can only imagine>i flipped my scalp back up wrapped my shirt around it and went to get a smoke. My legs were burning like i had the worst crotchrot ever.Come to find out that the juice burned 2 quarter sized holes in my legs just below my unit<real close i had my ole lady check it out at the hospital cuzz they had me on a backboard and by the time we got to the hosp it was hurtin so bad it was numb>very scared i was, didnt dawn on me till bout an hour later what had happened 2 days trauma unit 121 stitches to my head and 2 of the nastiest lookin, feelin wounds on my legs i ever had<and i have done a number with a saw on my self a few times>
they said good thing i fell because the muscles break down and your body cant filter it<prolly would have just went home had not been for the fall>


Basically i posted my story becuzz it happens so fast i felt this was a good place to share

The fall nothing, The Juice OMFG i have night mares to this day just reliving those 10 secs makes me shaky and i cant explain it.

I just hope that maybe 1 climber will think twice about bein as stupid as i was and just not do it 
True story thanx for listening


----------



## Ekka (Jul 15, 2006)

Glad to hear you are alive a doing OK.

I found your writing a little difficult to follow.

I believe there was a pole saw, ladders, ropes and you got zapped, fell into a bird bath, busted ya head open and got 121 stitches.

You were trying to dislodge a hanger in the wires, right?


----------



## l2edneck (Jul 15, 2006)

yes it was hangin on the top wire which we call the primary then below that is the secondaries a group of three vertical lines that supply the houses i think the bar got to close to the wire and hooked on sorry my writing is hard to read ill try to explain better


----------



## Shaun Bowler (Jul 15, 2006)

Come on everyone.
This guy has to be a troll.
Anyone who can use a computer is not capable of this "langauge".
It is painful to read.
I bet you this is the same person as the deaf guy.
Come on now....:notrolls2: :notrolls2: :notrolls2:


----------



## smokechase II (Jul 16, 2006)

*sad*

It is a sad day when it takes an Aussie to translate Floridese.

Ekka:
Time for a new career? Are you the one guy that can understand the rest of us? Poor soul you are.


----------



## Treeman67 (Jul 16, 2006)

Shaun Bowler said:


> Come on everyone.
> This guy has to be a troll.
> Anyone who can use a computer is not capable of this "language".
> It is painful to read.
> ...


 Shaun,
your comment is too harsh if you get jolted, what side effect you may get..Uh?? don't mock word of "language" or "deaf guy". you have no idea about guy got jolted , so don't judge too quickly.
Treeman67


----------



## Bermie (Jul 16, 2006)

Hey, the guy wrote a long account of his experience with electricity, I read past and around the spelling to get the heart of the story, Shaun,I suggest you do the same!
Thanks for posting 12!


----------



## treepres13 (Jul 16, 2006)

Thanks for sharing your accident, I don't spell or type real good either! most tree man don't, any way I have been in the line clearance tree trimming business 20 plus years, It was the first thing we were taught , Do not touch the wire any wire direct or indirect or you would be killed instantly, I see people today treat it with no respect I


----------



## Ryan Gossen (Jul 17, 2006)

*writing fine*

Maybe Ive been in Texas too long but I thought it was a great story. Glad your ok l2edneck.


----------



## Shaun Bowler (Jul 17, 2006)

FYI 
I have also been shocked, a time or two...
The problem I have with this post is this ..
REDNECK IS SHARING/ WHITE EBONICS.
Living in N.CA. I remember the Oakland/Berkeley School District putting forth a program accepting "street slang" as a part of the educational agenda. IE english class.
Maybe Redneck would like his family to spell/speak like Redneck.
Nevertheless, he may be proud to be part of the lowest common denomitor.
Keep it real?:rockn:


----------



## Ryan Gossen (Jul 17, 2006)

Ok, there were some grammer problems. Ill tell you what though, it had two things that very few posts do: content and narrative structure. The part where he gets out of the pond and goes looking for cigarettes with his scalp hanging off? That's not just something that probably happened, its good writing. There are plenty of posts around here that have bad grammer and are also pointless, why pick on this guy?

Could it be the confederate flag? Personally, I think that flag sucks but that's not the point. It would be really lame if people were criticizing his grammer because of that. This may be way off the mark, but just maybe someone sees that flag and then doesnt give the writer the bennefit of the doubt, never even noticing the pattern. Kind of like that "subtile racism" right wingers like to claim donst really exist.


----------



## Fireaxman (Jul 18, 2006)

The basic message is a good one. Beware the Juice. 

Thanks, I needed that. Took down a pecan spar last week that I thought "No Way this is going to hit the power!" 

Yep. Did. Blew the fuses on two wires at the pole. No real damage, but I guess it coulda been bad if my saw was still in the stump when the top hit the wires.


----------



## boo (Jul 18, 2006)

Shaun Bowler said:


> Come on everyone.
> This guy has to be a troll.
> Anyone who can use a computer is not capable of this "langauge".
> It is painful to read.
> ...



just sad.... one of the dumbest posts i've read here
complex?


anyway... good post redneck.
reminds us of what CAN happen
I think bowler missed the point while the flag was burning an image in his head

don't be hatin


----------



## gasman (Jul 18, 2006)

boo said:


> just sad.... one of the dumbest posts i've read here
> complex?



Now that might be hard on Bowler. He might not be used to someone making light of a serious subject. Some people might not know how to react to the flag either. If you fly the flag you need to expect some sort of reaction. Just the way it is.

:biggrinbounce2: 

Gasman


----------



## Shaun Bowler (Jul 18, 2006)

I grew up in Mocksville, NC.
I had family that was Klan.
There are gatherings called Ho-Downs. Everyone played an instrument. 
I have helped my grandfather at a still make "white lighting".
I was always taught to think for myself. It is a journey for sure.
Ignorance is a personal choice. 
Treeworkers have come a long way in the last 20+ years.
I hate to see anyone bring it down.
Especially, on the only place that has been developed as a tree care community. 
The Confederate Flag is nothing but an F Y to education.
The reasons for "Dixie :greenchainsaw: Colors" probably has something to do with erectile disfunction.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jul 19, 2006)

There's a lot of ignorance on this thread, and I don't mean the language skills of the original poster.


----------



## gasman (Jul 19, 2006)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> There's a lot of ignorance on this thread, and I don't mean the language skills of the original poster.



Please explain further.

Personally I found the post mildy offensive but also mild amusing. I felt the writer was mocking his readers and mocking himself equally. Redneck's avatar seems to me to be in the same spirit.

As far as the confederate flag goes. It is a source of pride for many nonhating southerners. Unfortunately everytime someone tries to clean up its image some yahoo does something to ruin it. I remember when there was a rally in Richmond during a dispute over the public display of General Lee's image. Everything was going great showing how one could support the image and not be a racist, and then some idiots showed acting like fools wearing the flag ,acting hateful, and proving that there was no way to escape the oldcontoversy. Its a shame. I hope time can cure old rifts.


----------



## Fireaxman (Jul 20, 2006)

A lot of very good, well meaning people died following that flag and believing in what it represented, right or wrong. In my mind, their deaths consecrated it far beyond what anybody can do to desecrate it.


----------



## boo (Jul 20, 2006)

gasman said:


> Now that might be hard on Bowler. He might not be used to someone making light of a serious subject. Some people might not know how to react to the flag either. If you fly the flag you need to expect some sort of reaction. Just the way it is.
> 
> :biggrinbounce2:
> 
> Gasman


I think it was the "super smart" way he hacked and bashed 2 people at the same time, for no real reason for either, is what got to me.

Ohye, today was a very very bad news day. don't ask me about it, just get my point.
I try not to mix up emotions and facts. some facts make us emotional.
I like getting the facts but, I always try not to get emotional. 
Just for the record.
Emotions change. As for the facts --->> it is what it is


----------



## l2edneck (Jul 21, 2006)

*Wow*

personally i could care less what yall think of me ty for the kind remarks and i just pass over the negative think what you want i get flack from all sides deal is im a southerner and i like the flag sorry some of ya cant read my writing past the flag truth is it takes all kinds and i love my job and what i do to support my family i just shared my experience with yall becuzz i been there so hey love ya too


----------



## coydog (Jul 21, 2006)

what happened to your leg? did the wound get worse before it got better? your lucky you still got your johnson, be careful and don't take the powerlines for granted. Utility companies are usually pretty cool about clearing primaries free of charge if you contact them before hand.


----------



## l2edneck (Jul 21, 2006)

where i was straddlin the limb im guessin is where it was goin out thru my legs becuzz they were even burns nasty stuff


----------



## l2edneck (Jul 22, 2006)

that was the day before i got zapped i got zapped on the 28th of feb 2005


----------



## Shaun Bowler (Jul 22, 2006)

Could you please send us a picture of your family?
Your dog?
Your ash trays?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## clearance (Jul 22, 2006)

Shaun Bowler said:


> Could you please send us a picture of your family?
> Your dog?
> Your ash trays?:hmm3grin2orange:


Shawn, I have never been downsouth but have met some people from there and they were o.k. So what is your problem? Did you experience some kind of thing like in the movie Deliverance in your travels there?


----------



## Shaun Bowler (Jul 22, 2006)

When I left there for California I was 15.
Yes that "Deliverance Stuff" happens.
Anyone who has lived in Appalacia knows that the problems with child abuse, are/or were rampant. I lived there in the 70's.
I do not know if you are serious regarding your post.


----------



## boo (Jul 23, 2006)

Shaun Bowler said:


> Yes that "Deliverance Stuff" happens.



I think you're confused with West Virginia.
You must have ventured there if you were made to "sqeal like a pig".
Councelling may help you to stop attacking people.
Check the stats.... you'll find far more cases of rape and/or abuse in the bigger cities.
edit: now looking at the pics posted in another thread, that hat looks like it's from West Virginia. 
sorry for the off topic stuff.
wherever ya'll er from, stay off em power lines!


----------



## Sprig (Jul 23, 2006)

Thanks for sharing your story with us 12, glad it wasn't worse though a freaky horrible experience I am sure. Too many people take power lines forgranted and as pointed out in said post, things happen bloody fast! You beat the odds there man, and live to tell the tale, not many do and/or are in worse shape. Take good care of those burns eh as they are prone to infection (burns kills the immunity in the immediate area), vitiman E oil will help the healing as well as protect the area from air-born bacteria (Polysporin anti-bacterial is great stuff too), eatcher garlic and veggies  As for the other sniping in the following posts, bah, fftopic: , uncalled for imho.

 to a speedy recovery!

Serge


----------



## 1CallLandscape (Jul 23, 2006)

flag or no flag , the basic safety message was there....live wires and people dont go together..just step back and look at your job and identify the hazards before starting the job. 

as for grammar and spellin, who cares i could readed it just fyne. 

overall a good ( but painful ) story


----------

